# Cockroach Identification



## cods (Oct 12, 2016)

hello, I am new to this thread. I recently found 2-3 suspicious bugs over the past two or three weeks. usually by themselves, roaming in my basement when i do laundry. I am worried that the few bugs i found are cockroaches. there is absolutely no food or anything like that to attract them in my house. I live in northwest indiana if that helps any bit. here are a couple pictures. please help, thanks.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Look like common black ground beetles.. But I'm not exterminator


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree, it's some form of harmless beetle not a roach.
Closest one I could find a picture of.
http://www.insectidentification.org/insect-description.asp?identification=Big-Dipper-Firefly


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a click beetle to me.


----------



## viveksuthar (Jan 12, 2017)

i hate cockroach, i always clean my home that's why they cannot enter in my house.


----------



## steevee01 (Feb 7, 2017)

Correct, this is a beetle, not a cockroach


----------



## erikjamison (Feb 23, 2017)

Clean your house regularly!


----------

